# Will this auger bit fit my unit?



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

Any one familiar with augers and there Bits. I have a General model 210 one man auger. It is a 1" diam output shaft round with a pin. I have located a 8" auger bit for a one man Ardisam (i belive model 8900E). But I can't seem to locate the output drive size specs for that unit. If anyone know or not if it will ft or has access to the outputshaft specs. I would very much appreciate it. 

Thank in advance,


----------



## ramoslacasa (Dec 28, 2005)

The ardisam earthquake has a 3/4 inch shaft. Their bits fit over the 3/4 shaft. The general is a 1' shaft. they sell a 3/4 adapter I believe.


----------



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

*Thanks for the response. I had forgotten I posted this question I had already ordered the bit and made an adapter. I took a solid 1" piece of round stock and welded it to a small piece of 1" black pipe. Then I used a lath at work and cut the solid bar down to . 86 so it would fit the bit nicely. The pipe side has some play on the machine. I also drilled a pilot area in the solid stock at the pipe end before welding together. Drill threw holes for the drive bolts/pins.
It has been working nicely. Between me and a friend we have used it for over 15 holes and it has worked nicely.*


_edit (5/31/06) _*we have used it for well over 35 holes now.*


----------

